# eddthompsons equipment



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

alas, i have sold my entire system as seen here 

It just wouldnt have been feasable to move it all here to the usa.

So slowly im building an "adaquate" system:

Mitsubishi WD-52631
Playstaion 3
Xbox 360 Elite with HD-DVD addon
Pioneer VSX-D498
HD Cable
Klipsch RF-3, RB-3, RC-3, KSW10

The tv was bought ex display from circuit city, over $500 off, quite a bargin.
The ps3 and 360 give me access to both hd formats, and play games, the 360 will also scale dvds to 1080p via hdmi.
The amp was given to me for free by the next door neighbours for plugging in and setting up their new amp.
Cable via Brighhouse Networks.
I have always wanted to try klipsch due to there low availibility in europe, so when i saw a set on ebay localy i jumped at the chance.

edd


----------

